# Giochino matematico



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2017)

"Lo rubai" da un altro forum ...mizzica però carino fu...soluzione? 
Io ci ho messo 3 tentativi ..che asina ah ah


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12774
> 
> "Lo rubai" da un altro forum ...mizzica però carino fu...soluzione?
> Io ci ho messo 3 tentativi ..che asina ah ah


Ma guarda, sono meteopatica. Oggi qui nuvolo triste. E tu mi spari questi giochini???:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:165?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma guarda, sono meteopatica. Oggi qui nuvolo triste. E tu mi spari questi giochini???:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:165?


No suggerimento
Guarda bene i simboli e analizzarli e ricordate le regole delle espressioni


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2017)

67


----------



## kikko64 (3 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12774
> 
> "Lo rubai" da un altro forum ...mizzica però carino fu...soluzione?
> Io ci ho messo 3 tentativi ..che asina ah ah


Così a colpo d'occhio e senza tanto ragionarci sopra (e senza leggere le risposte successive) direi...38


----------



## Andrea Lila (3 Marzo 2017)

50. La moltiplicazione è la prima operazione da fare (la figura geometrica ovviamente vale 15).


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> 50. La moltiplicazione è la prima operazione da fare (la figura geometrica ovviamente vale 15).


Vero
Ma poi dipende quanto vale per te la banana (che detto così può essere fraintendibile)


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2017)

La risposta ve la do nel pomeriggio
Quindi per ora potreste aver azzeccato o meno...


----------



## ilnikko (3 Marzo 2017)

88


----------



## ilnikko (3 Marzo 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> 50. La moltiplicazione è la prima operazione da fare *(la figura geometrica ovviamente vale 15*).


Non è la stessa di sopra...


----------



## brenin (3 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12774
> 
> "Lo rubai" da un altro forum ...mizzica però carino fu...soluzione?
> Io ci ho messo 3 tentativi ..che asina ah ah


.


----------



## Piperita (3 Marzo 2017)

67


----------



## ologramma (3 Marzo 2017)

165


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> .


Non ho capito


----------



## brenin (3 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito


Avevo scritto una.... corbelleria 

Mi sono perso con il pentagono....


----------



## andrea53 (3 Marzo 2017)

165? se non c'è precedenza alla moltiplicazione, altrimenti 67


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Avevo scritto una.... corbelleria
> 
> Mi sono perso con il pentagono....


devi stare attento ai simboli ...che cambiano e quindi hanno significati diversi


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> 165? se non c'è precedenza alla moltiplicazione, altrimenti 67


È un espressione quindi c'è precedenza


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12774
> 
> "Lo rubai" da un altro forum ...mizzica però carino fu...soluzione?
> Io ci ho messo 3 tentativi ..che asina ah ah


:facepalm:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2017)

:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :facepalm:


Partecipa :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2017)

38


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Partecipa :rotfl:


Sono impulsiva e l'ho fatto ben due volte senza guardare.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono impulsiva e l'ho fatto ben due volte senza guardare.


Uff secchiona


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Uff secchiona


Giusto?


----------



## Cuore infranto (3 Marzo 2017)

67


----------



## spleen (3 Marzo 2017)

38 anche per me

2 (orologio) + 3 (banane) + [ 3 (banane) x 11 (spigoli poligoni)] = 38


----------



## Andrea Lila (3 Marzo 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Non è la stessa di sopra...


E già, mi era totalmente sfuggito


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2017)

Esatto : 38


----------

